# HMCS  Niagara



## larry Strong (15 Jun 2007)

I am looking for photo's of HMCS Niagara in her camo paint scheme in 1942. I am trying to confirm that this photo is indeed Niagara and not HMS Burwell. All the photo's of her are on the port side, and was wondering if anyone knew where I might find starboard photo's.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyCanuck (15 Jun 2007)

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/ww2/town/

Scroll down to Niagara, photo #3 will have what you are looking for.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jun 2007)

Thanks. How ever I am looking for the other side of this paint scheme.  Unless they have photo's mixed up and my first photo is HMS Burwell . According to my link your photo is circa '43 while U570 was captured late '41. 


http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/162.htm


----------



## newfin (16 Jun 2007)

If you go to the link that Boater gave above

http://www.hazegray.org/navhist/canada/ww2/town/

....and you look at picture numbers 1 and 2, can someone please tell me what that cable is that is running the length of the ship at deck level? 

Sorry Larry, it's not an answer to your question but I was curious about the cable.  

Is it for de-icing?  Heat trace cable?


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jun 2007)

It's a degaussing cable to make the ship non-magnetic as a counter measure to magnetic mines.


----------



## newfin (16 Jun 2007)

Thanks Larry Strong

Now that I went back to look at the photos again I see that it explains in the tezt that the cable is for degaussing.  Sometimes it helps to do a little reading first.

So, these ships were employed as convoy escorts?  Somewhere on the HazeGray site I read that these ships were not capable of crossing the Atlantic because of their fuel consumption.

They certainly look disproportionately narrow for their length.


----------



## larry Strong (17 Jun 2007)

newfin said:
			
		

> Thanks Larry Strong
> 
> So, these ships were employed as convoy escorts?  Somewhere on the HazeGray site I read that these ships were not capable of crossing the Atlantic because of their fuel consumption.
> 
> They certainly look disproportionately narrow for their length.



I have found this out so far:

I93 and I81 were 'longleggers' meaning they were capable of storing more fuel than the other Canadian Town Class Destroyers.


----------

